# Nintendo Wii : Friend's Codes



## tommers (Dec 14, 2006)

anybody lucky enough to get a console... stick your friend's codes in here....

at the moment I think it's all about the mii, but I'm sure that there will be loads of new and exciting features in the future....  

ours is 1961 4254 0984 6859

edited to change MAC code to friend code.

crispy: can you make this a sticky.  same as the ds one?  hopefully more people will join our gang.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2006)

mate, that's your MAC address 

4043 9563 0101 2716

Go via the message board (mail icon) - you can find it from there...


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2006)

.


----------



## Largo (Jan 4, 2007)

8809 2615 3969 2274 is mine.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

I really think Nintendo are idiots for sticking to the friends code system, it's a real pain in the ass, and counter intuitive to online gaming. Microsoft have it worked out a great deal better with their gamertag system from what I can see...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 7, 2007)

But nintendos are essentially safe 'toys' for kids arent they. They would never allow the possibility of online chat/gaming with strangers so that it's totally safe for kids.

My code is 5209 3811 4775 7291 btw - I'll add all the U75ers on in a mo


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 9, 2007)

Come on someone! add me - I want my Mii's to mingle!


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Come on someone! add me - I want my Mii's to mingle!



we will.  promise....

we'll send you uncle alan.  he's our sort of ambassador.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok, you're added 
I've renamed mine to their urban names (where applicable) so look out for famous faces


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 10, 2007)

Promise to be on there soon


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2007)

OK.  We have updated all the friend's codes so far.

we need more tho.

uncle alan likes to visit.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 13, 2007)

...


----------



## lemontop (Jan 13, 2007)

Yay! Lots of miis are starting to visit. Got Dub, Orangutan, Iemanja, Jesus H Christ, Ben, Ade in the collection now.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 13, 2007)

Uncle Alan arrived by post this morning, and Orang Utang paraded past later on!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 13, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> OK.  We have updated all the friend's codes so far.


Cough up yours then


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Cough up yours then



 

erm....

first post?


----------



## bmd (Jan 15, 2007)

6432 0332 7955 3129 - Moomah will come to visit, be nice. 

All added.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 15, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> erm....
> 
> first post?


Oh yeah. um. sorry bout that 
BMD: added. Who likes Spaced btw? I've made miis


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. um. sorry bout that
> BMD: added. *Who likes Spaced btw? I've made miis *



Holy fuck that's almost an excuse to get a Wii right there!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 16, 2007)

BMD - consider yourself added.

Who made Penfold then? And Sheila the bald woman!?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2007)

That was me too  - actually Sparrow made sheila. woman/man? you decide!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

Where do I find my code? (at work, not read manual etc )


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Where do I find my code? (at work, not read manual etc )



I think crispy told me how to earlier on in the thread.  it's somewhere in your mailbox I think.

BMD - you will be added when I get home.

Crispy - send em over.  good work.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, go to mailbox fro mthe main channel page, then try to make a new message, then go to address book. Then you can add contacts. Contacts are greyed out until they add your code on their end.

Who wants spaced Miis? Daisy is a bit crap, but marsha brian and mike are spot on


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Yeah, go to mailbox fro mthe main channel page, then try to make a new message, then go to address book. Then you can add contacts. Contacts are greyed out until they add your code on their end.
> 
> Who wants spaced Miis? Daisy is a bit crap, but marsha brian and mike are spot on



i think he wanted to know where to find HIS code.

edit to add Crispy's directions from the top...

"Go via the message board (mail icon) - you can find it from there..."


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

Found it, thanks 

0175 9006 6765 7031


----------



## bmd (Jan 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Who wants spaced Miis? Daisy is a bit crap, but marsha brian and mike are spot on



I do! Over.

Thanks for Crispy btw. 

Cheers tommers.

Kanda, I'll add you when I get home.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 18, 2007)

Right, I'll add up every ones tonight and post up mine tonight.


----------



## tommers (Jan 19, 2007)

OK.  have added kanda and BMD.

you're still grey though, so i guess you haven't added us yet...

oh, and thanks for the new miis.  we're getting quite full....


----------



## bmd (Jan 20, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> OK.  have added kanda and BMD.
> 
> you're still grey though, so i guess you haven't added us yet...
> 
> oh, and thanks for the new miis.  we're getting quite full....



You're gray on mine, maybe one of us has added the wrong number, I'll check it out.


----------



## tommers (Jan 21, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> You're gray on mine, maybe one of us has added the wrong number, I'll check it out.



nah.  you turned black last night.  I sent you alan.


----------



## bmd (Jan 21, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> nah.  you turned black last night.  I sent you alan.



Alan is here. We are showing him some love. Over.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2007)

WTF is darth rash?!?!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 26, 2007)

Will get around to adding you guys this weekend. Flatmate has been monopolising it with Zelda.


----------



## bmd (Jan 26, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> WTF is darth rash?!?!





The force is strong in that one.


----------



## bmd (Jan 26, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Will get around to adding you guys this weekend. Flatmate has been monopolising it with Zelda.



Kill them, now.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

right, I've got the day off.  was going to go shopping but hungover and really can't be arsed.

so... going to spend my day playing zelda and sending out miis.

give me some names... and I'll try to bring them to life....


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2007)

I have tried to do one of the editor, but can't get it right. Can you?


----------



## bmd (Jan 26, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> right, I've got the day off.  was going to go shopping but hungover and really can't be arsed.
> 
> so... going to spend my day playing zelda and sending out miis.
> 
> give me some names... and I'll try to bring them to life....



Do Margaret Thatcher, then I can kick her ass at bowling. That'll teach her to ruin the mining industry in this country.

Can't wait til there's more in depth software out for Mii creation, the clothing is rather lacking for instance.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I have tried to do one of the editor, but can't get it right. Can you?



I'm not sure I know the ed's face well enough.     I can give it a go....

maggie on the other hand...  I like a challenge.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

that hair does NOT exist in mii land!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2007)

Use the affro.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Use the affro.



god.  you know your miis.

I tried it.  It looked stupid.  She looked like a man.

However...  once I moved away from trying to make it actually look like her I found things much easier.

think of her as an old-fashioned portrait.  her mii explores what she means to us all, her image, her effect on the country, her personality... her innermost BEING.

she scares the bejeezus out of me.  she won't stop STARING.


----------



## bmd (Jan 26, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> I tried it.  It looked stupid.  She looked like a man.



What's your point caller?



> think of her as an old-fashioned portrait. her mii explores what she means to us all, her image, her effect on the country, her personality... her innermost BEING.



lol


----------



## bmd (Jan 26, 2007)

Margaret has landed, great job tommers. 

And 5 from Crispy, cheers dude.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2007)

I must have missed one, there should be 6. I was a bit pissed, mind.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah, we had a full mii parade this morning.

darth rash is um...  different?

lemontop has done jordan and jodie... they'll be over as soon as bb is over and i'm allowed back on the telly.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 26, 2007)

Aren't peeps just grabbing them from the Mii Parade?

I grabbed Tim Bisley this morning - who made him?

Has anyone got my Ant McPartlin?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2007)

All spaced miis are mine


----------



## bmd (Jan 26, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I must have missed one, there should be 6. I was a bit pissed, mind.



They look kind of professionally made. 




			
				KBT said:
			
		

> Aren't peeps just grabbing them from the Mii Parade?
> 
> I grabbed Tim Bisley this morning - who made him?
> 
> Has anyone got my Ant McPartlin?



I had a look in there last night, there's loads marching about, I'll check to see if Ant's there.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Aren't peeps just grabbing them from the Mii Parade?
> 
> I grabbed Tim Bisley this morning - who made him?
> 
> Has anyone got my Ant McPartlin?




yeah! we got ant!

good job!


----------



## Largo (Jan 30, 2007)

Everyone is added.


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2007)

Largo said:
			
		

> Everyone is added.




cool.  I will send some ambassadors over...


----------



## Largo (Feb 4, 2007)

I have made random Mii's from tv shows.


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2007)

you still ain`t showing on our console.

btw - this is being written on the wii internet browser.  cool innit!


----------



## Largo (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah you're not on mine either.


----------



## bmd (Feb 5, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> you still ain`t showing on our console.
> 
> btw - this is being written on the wii internet browser.  cool innit!



It would be better if it ran swf, then I could watch tv-links and peekvid stuff on my telly. Or ifilm or whatever.

In the meantime here's a Mii creator - 

Mii mii mii


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 5, 2007)

I would just like to say that I haven't got a fucking clue what this is all about.


3215 4890 4561 1001


----------



## bmd (Feb 5, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I would just like to say that I haven't got a fucking clue what this is all about.
> 
> 
> 3215 4890 4561 1001



Get ready for a shower of Miis.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2007)

I made some Peanuts ones (some ideas stolen, some my own) - Charlie Brown, Lucy, Pattie, Marcie.


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2007)

Largo said:
			
		

> Yeah you're not on mine either.




I've checked your code and it's the same as on the thread.

maybe you should check you've put ours in correctly?


----------



## Logales (Apr 15, 2007)

I hope you don't mind if I resurrect this thread but I've just got my Wii and all the little people are getting lonely.

4836 2424 7570 4045

Or have you all gotten bored of this already?


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll sort out me and Emes tomorrow!


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2007)

Logales said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind if I resurrect this thread but I've just got my Wii and all the little people are getting lonely.
> 
> 4836 2424 7570 4045
> 
> Or have you all gotten bored of this already?



I'll out yours on when i next play.


----------



## nick (Apr 21, 2007)

and another resurrection

5816 9740 6493 4599

look forward to meeting em

nick


----------

